# Rome on predestination



## rembrandt (May 7, 2004)

what has their doctrine been through the years? Especially during the early and mid mediaeval days?

Rembrandt


----------



## Scott (May 7, 2004)

Here is a history from the Cathoilc Encyclopedia:
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/12376b.htm

Of course, it has a Catholic spin, which is not accurate (for example, the evaluation of Augustine). Still, it highlights points where the doctrine was taught. 

Here is another article on Jansenius:
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08285a.htm


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 7, 2004)

Rembrandt, what is your picture of? it looks like the cover picture on my philosophy text on modern philosophy?


----------



## rembrandt (May 7, 2004)

It is a painting by Rembrandt called &quot;Philosopher in Meditation.&quot; Larger picture: http://www.blesok.com.mk/gallery.asp?lang=eng&amp;izdanie=22&amp;avtor=759&amp;mediaID=913

Is this actually the picture on your book??


----------

